# Edmonton and area???



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

well, if you're gonna want to hunt and you've only just started shooting, i'd really recommend looking at Sherwood Park archery lanes, or even Capitol region archery club (but more so towards Sherwood Park 'cause they're much more hunting oriented. CRAC's more target oriented), even though they're both paid memberships. this is pretty much just for the coaching. you're gonna want to actually learn how to shoot your bow properly mainly so that you don't hurt yourself (i.e., shoulder injuries). not only that, you'll be able to talk with some pretty good shots and maybe get a few pointers :wink:.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

how much would a membership at the sherwood lanes be?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm not too sure. i think it's around 100$ for a year or something like that, but don't quote me on that. here's the website, there's membership info on there

http://www.sparchery.ca/index.htm


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mikeo2 (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm in the exact same boast as you ab, minus the inlaws by stony plain. Maybe we can hook up and do some rookie shooting together.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

sounds good, :darkbeer:

PM sent


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm in Edmonton too. Started shooting a few months back with my first bow. And plan on hunting this fall as well. 

I'm a member of the sherwood park archery club as well. It's a really nice outdoor range, with a few 3d ranges as well. I'd reccomend it for sure. It was $100 per year, when you think about it, that's pretty cheap.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

I'm thinking seriously about joining the sherwood park club (despite what I said in my original post lol) but guess I'll wait till the start of the 2009 year as I dont want to pay full price for a half year...... (according to the website the year starts jan 1) unless they give a discount for those starting well into the year...


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm not sure about that, but I hope they give you a year from when you buy it lol, I just bought mine about 2 months ago. 
I'm always looking for other shooters as well if you guys need a third


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

the more the merrier


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

cool! And yeah I'd head down to the sherwood park lanes. They're really nice down there and have always taken care of me and have fielded my MANY dumb questions haha.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mikeo2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Is there anywhere a guy can shoot around the city on a sunday?


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

I was working in Edmonton last year for a little over 3 months. Brought my bow with me and found Sherwood lanes.Didn't buy a membership and just paid fee everytime I went. Great place to shoot and nice people. Try it out.:darkbeer:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

CRAC has 24/7 indoor access and FITA range, the price isn't quite as cheap as Sherwood park, but you can shoot any time you want pretty much.


----------

